# xanax for dp?



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

i recently started taking zoloft for my anxiety/agoraphobia, i also had mild Dp before i started zoloft. I am on day 7 and my Dp has been doubled since i started taking it. I also i noticed today i am feeling numb and emotionless like i cant even think. Its like im on auto pilot mode. Anyway my doc gave me generic xanax to take for as needed along with the zoloft. i have not taken any xanax yet because i am trying to be strong and give zoloft a chance but today i feel like i am just so zoned out. my question is, will .25 mg of xanax (smallest doze) help me get out of this funk or will it make it worse. I can handle physical side effects but i dont like anything that messes with my head. i hear xanax can make you feel drunk so i fear it will add to the bad Dp i am feeling. please help!!


----------



## Tenken (Dec 28, 2007)

It just sedates you so whenever your really stressed pop one. I wouldn't be afraid at that small of a dosage.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't take Xanax, but I take another Benzo (Clonazepam) and it has few side effects - the first few times you take it, it makes you a bit drowsy. But it might be just what you need - SSRIs can be hell at first. Just hang in there with the Zoloft - it takes time to work and in the meantime SSRIs often make you worse. Not uncommon at all.

I'd take the Xanax if you are really anxious. It will help calm you down as you adjust.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

xanax is good, just has a really short half life, so your going to find yourself taking a lot of them, it works very well for a quick fix, but if your looking for something longer lasting i'd go with klonopin. Thats what i started taking after xanax stopped working, been on it ever since.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

Jgard10 said:


> xanax is good, just has a really short half life, so your going to find yourself taking a lot of them, it works very well for a quick fix, but if your looking for something longer lasting i'd go with klonopin. Thats what i started taking after xanax stopped working, been on it ever since.


I tried klono for a couple months before I switched to xanax XR. The klono really made me depressed. Xanax lifted my mood more. Guess everyone is different eh? Right now i'm on 2mg xanax XR twice daily. I really want to taper down my dosage though, it's a ridiculously high amount. Anyway here is a quote from wikipedia about Xanax XR, which btw 
has a 12-14 hour half life.

"There is some evidence for antidepressant treatment of clinical depression in outpatient settings, evidence for inpatients is lacking.[18] The antidepressant effects of alprazolam may be due to its effects on beta-adrenergic receptors.[19] Other benzodiazepines are not known to have antidepressant activity"


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I was on xanax for a couple months and though it did help my anxiety, I quickly became addicted even though it was a small dose. I would try asking your doctor about Vistaril which is a nice substitute for xanax.


----------

